# General Work Permit In South Africa



## ayboye (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear All,
Please I need assistance on getting a General Work Permit in SA. I'll like to know how to get this both from outside and within SA.

Thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ayboye said:


> Dear All,
> Please I need assistance on getting a General Work Permit in SA. I'll like to know how to get this both from outside and within SA.
> 
> Thanks.


General work permit


----------



## ayboye (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Johanna, but I don't have a job offer now. How can I get a work permit because most of these employers are not willing to go through the work permit process.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ayboye said:


> Thanks Johanna, but I don't have a job offer now. How can I get a work permit because most of these employers are not willing to go through the work permit process.


ayboye, like in all countries, unemployment is a huge issue and jobs are not readily available.

If you do not have a job offer, I am afraid you will not be able to obtain a work permit at all.


----------



## ayboye (Nov 24, 2011)

I see......... I'm planning on coming in with Visiting Visa, apply for a job in the process and then get a Work Permit, do you think this process can be successful?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ayboye said:


> I see......... I'm planning on coming in with Visiting Visa, apply for a job in the process and then get a Work Permit, do you think this process can be successful?


Not sure that you will find work.
Unless there are no applicants or suitable candidates in South Africa for a specific job, I doubt you will find anything. Jobs are very scarce. The global financial situation has a huge impact on everyone.

If you have a job in Nigeria, hold on to it before you think of burning your bridges behind you.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Really? This was November 2011!! I doubt the OP is still looking now. Please check dates before you post.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

2fargone said:


> Really? This was November 2011!! I doubt the OP is still looking now. Please check dates before you post.




I see my last reply was in November 2011. 
I agree with 2fargone, this is an old post.


OP probably working here already.....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually Indeed.co.za is the best site to search for jobs as they aggregate job adverts from ALL the job sites together.


----------

